# Meatotomy with cysto



## sxcoder1 (Apr 23, 2019)

If the surgeon did a meatotomy for meatal stenosis and then performed a cysto, can I bill 52281 even though "calibration and/or dilation" was not done?  Or do I just bill a 52000 or 53020 instead?  I know I can't bill both due to edits.  Thank you!


----------



## daniel (Apr 25, 2019)

CPT 52000 is primary to 53020. No modifier is allowed.

Just go with CPT 52000 in this case.


----------



## sxcoder1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Thank you that's what I had decided to do!


----------



## ckkohler (Apr 30, 2019)

*Meatotomy w/cysto*

In our office, I've been trained to use 52281 for this combination.  From the coding/billing supervisor.


----------

